# Wahlbergii or Ocellata?



## matt020593 (Mar 25, 2008)

What sub species is she?

















Matt.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 25, 2008)

Whalbergii, the colours are more whitish and its sort of hard to explain while ocealata are different, get a picture of the shield for a more accurate ID


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok this is the best picture I have of one of their sheild's.

Here is one of them at pre sub adult.






Matt.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 25, 2008)

Hmmm, hate to be awkward but i cant see :lol: 

If the shield is wider than it is long then its whalbergii, if its like a diamond shape, its the occealtata-thingys


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 25, 2008)

I've had/have both whalbergii and ocellata. Your female is a P. whalbergii. B)


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll see if I can get anymore pics on thursday of its shield just to be sure. Thanks for the help guys.

Matt.


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 25, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Whalbergii, the colours are more whitish and its sort of hard to explain while ocealata are different, get a picture of the shield for a more accurate ID


  You shouldn't use color to try to determine the diff between the two. I can show you pics of one of my P. O, which is very white. Yes, it is Walhbergii. (From the spikes, shield, and pronotrum.)


----------



## matt020593 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ok i've got some pictures of her back.











And one side view if that helps.






Matt


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 28, 2008)

Think that looks like Occealata, can someone help?!

lol


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

looks like walbergii to me.. :lol:


----------



## darkspeed (Mar 28, 2008)

The shield is wider than the head... doesnt that mean it is a Wahlbergi


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 28, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> The shield is wider than the head... doesnt that mean it is a Wahlbergi


i thought it was walbergii because i have both here that are adult..im looking at them and my walbergii looks like the one on this thread.i could be wrong tho


----------



## Pelle (Mar 28, 2008)

I think it's _P.ocellata_

Picture


----------



## asdsdf (Mar 28, 2008)

Ooh, now it's P. ocellata.


----------



## mrblue (Mar 28, 2008)

seeing as everyone is throwing their "2 cents" in, heres mine: i reckon its ocellata.


----------

